# Small coal loader



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

I am modeling a branch line, and don't have bench work enough to have a good service area for steam locomotives. So I am imagining that the roundhouse and most service areas are at the other end of the branch line, which is "off site" for me. 

I do have a water tank along the line, but at an area I have designated for locomotives to "park" in between runs, I would like to be able to have a small coal loading capability. In my imagination, most locomotives don't need much coal, but sometimes they might need some. 

I have been imagining putting a pile of coal where the locomotives sit. I don't want to build a "tower". 

Attached is a conceptual picture of some balsa wood I placed there to see what a small "loader" might look like, to lift the coal off the pile and get it into a tender. I can't find any kit like this. Has anyone built something like this, or am I all on my own?

- Ted


----------



## Tom17 (Jan 14, 2016)

How about this https://www.walthers.com/truck-dump-kit


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks, Tom. I'll look for that at my local hobby shop!

- Ted


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You might try adapting one of these:

https://www.walthers.com/old-time-coal-conveyor-kit-pkg-3


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

you could use the one CT suggested but put in a short siding then park a small 50 or 70 ton hopper and load out of it.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

This is what I got, about 80% of what I wanted, so it's OK for me.



- Ted


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

looks good the only thing I would do if mine would put a road to coal pile so dump truck could refill it or park a truck dumping coal there.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

For now that road is off the bench work. It's there, we just can't see it. I did add a bit of "dirt" to the grassy area, where a truck may occasionally pull up and tear up the turf. I may add a bit of road on the layout, too, after I "visualize" a bit more. My local hobby shop does have some of the Walther's Coal Yard Workers, so some of them will be working around this area. - Ted


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That coal loader worked out very nice indeed.

Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I like it! Looks very good.

In addition to the road, perhaps a guy with a shovel moving it in, or even a backhoe, would complete the scene.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Here it is with a couple of workers. - Ted


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks as good as anything you would find in the prototype. Excellent!


----------

